# Trex furniture



## crocustt (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,
Has anyone tried to make patio/outdoor furniture using Trex composite lumber?

Regards


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i see no reason why not, other than the discoloration problems. in michigan, they're doing this...
(Grand Rapids, MI) – More than 3,000 plastic milk jugs appeared in Kent County’s 
Douglas Walker Park recently. But instead of calling to report vandalism, Kent County is 
calling all residents to come out and enjoy the newly installed recycled plastic park bench 
and picnic table, made of plastic milk jugs! 
Turning milk jugs into park benches is the work of local plastics recycler BATA Plastics. 
Along with this year’s corporate sponsor, ADAC Automotive, the recycler is taking 
plastic milk jugs from Kent County’s Recycling Facility and donating attractive, durable 
park furniture. County Commissioner Arthur Tanis expressed his appreciation to the 
companies for recognizing that recycling does not stop at the recycling bin. “It’s 
important for us all to seek out products made from recycled material and these 
companies are showing us some of the innovative and truly useful things that can be 
made from everyday recyclables.” 
BATA Plastics anticipates that this will be an annual program. They’ll seek out 
companies that focus on using recycled materials and give them the opportunity to ‘give 
green’ as the corporate sponsor of the donated plastic furniture. This year’s donations can 
be seen at the County’s Douglas Walker Park in Byron Center and the City’s Caulfield 
Park in Grand Rapids.
this is not trex, but it's pertinent i guess.... or at least really cool!

this person did some nice benches on his deck with it as well. hopefully, he'll keep us posted as it ages.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/my-deck-diy-four-month-adventure-36976/
let us know if you build anything from it, we'd all like to see how it turns out, i'm sure.


DM


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

I had success with a couple of planters a small side table and a bench. It holds up pretty well and you could sand it down to new material it discolored as long as you did not use the material with a pattern on it. The down side is the weight. That stuff is really heavy. My only caution is to use screws not nails and make sure they will not rust and it takes polyurethane adhesives (Gorilla Glue) pretty well if you make sure the edge you are gluing is not smooth.

Rege


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I built a whole set with 2 benches, 2 planter/end tables and a larger corner planter/end table. I get alot of complements on them. They havent discolored and are holding up great. I framed it with PT lumber. Let me see if this picture will work...


----------



## user80271 (May 20, 2010)

*Chairs*

Actually just purchased some adironack chairs for our back patio along with a table. They were available in a variety of colors or you could make them 2-tone. Can't wait til they get here. They are heavy and sturdy. And, they are by a pool and I don't even have to worry about them getting wet either or the paint not holding up. It's great.


----------



## home-restore (Jan 8, 2011)

*Trex outdoor furniture*

have you seen this yet? http://www.trexfurniture.com/collections/trex-cape-cod-chair.html the built in furniture is nice, make a nice screen along the edge of you deck


----------

